# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  Αθορυβος απορροφητηρας

## xifis

Γεια χαρα

Εχω εναν απορροφητηρα φουρλη απλο μοντελο των 60-70ε.
Κανει θορυβο ομως οταν δουλευει,κ για να δουλεψει καλα πρεπει να τον βαλεις τερμα.φιλτρα αλλαγμενα καθαρα.
Υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να περιοριστει ο θορυβο καπως?
Αλλιως υπαρχει καποιο μοντελο γενικα που να ειναι οσο το δυνατον πιο αθορυβο?

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## chipakos-original

> Γεια χαρα
> 
> Εχω εναν απορροφητηρα φουρλη απλο μοντελο των 60-70ε.
> Κανει θορυβο ομως οταν δουλευει,κ για να δουλεψει καλα πρεπει να τον βαλεις τερμα.φιλτρα αλλαγμενα καθαρα.
> Υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να περιοριστει ο θορυβο καπως?
> Αλλιως υπαρχει καποιο μοντελο γενικα που να ειναι οσο το δυνατον πιο αθορυβο?
> 
> Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων


Συνήθως ο θόρυβος είναι από τον πολύ στροβιλισμό και από το *πολύ ρούφιγμα* ή γενικά από το ρούφιγμα. Δεν κάνουν θόρυβο τα ίδια τα μοτέρ. Ο αέρας ακούγεται κι όχι το μοτέρ.Εσύ έχεις βλάβη ρουλεμάν μοτέρ?? ή μήπως δουλεύει έκεντρα ο ανεμιστήρας κι έχει τραντάγματα??

----------


## xifis

Μαλλον αυτο που λες θαναι,το πρωτο δηλ καθως τα μοτερ ειναι κλεισμενα μεσα σε ενα πλαστικο στρογγυλο κλωβο το καθενα με πολλες μικρες γρυλιες που μαλλον αυτες θα κανουν τον θορυβο.Αποτι βλεπω οι τυπικοι απορροφητηρες δουλευουν στα 65dB κ φτανουν 80+ στο τερμα.Λογικη τιμη μου φαινεται.
Καποιους αλλους που ειδα παιζουν στα 40dB περιπου λενε αλλα αγνωστο ποσο θαχουν.

----------


## mathios

Καλημερα 

Τσεκαρε και την σωληνα αν ειναι 10ρα η 12αρα. Εχει τυχει πολλες φορες να βαζουν μικροτερη με αποτελεσμα να ανεβαζει πολυ τον θορυβο διοτι εγκοβιζεται ο αερας μεσα στον αποροφητηρα.

----------


## xifis

Καλημερα κ σε σενα

Εχει παλαιου τυπου πλαστικη αποχετευσεως τη κλασσικη με ελλιπη εφαρμογη  στην εξοδο του αποροφητηρα (δεν εφαρμοζει καλα).Ολο αυτο περναει μεσα απο ντουλαπι καθετα για να συνεχισει οριζοντια απο πανω.Ισως κανει ηχειο?Αν εβαζα τον σωληνα τον σπιραλ τον ασημι θα βελτιωνε τπτ?

----------


## pts.

Έκανε έτσι απο την αρχή ή το παρουσίασε μετά απο κάποια χρόνια λειτουργίας?
¨Αν κρίνω απο τον δικό μου (F31/60) μου ήρθε να τον πετάξω απο την πρώτη στιγμή που το έβαλα μπρός.

----------


## xifis

χαχαχα ναι ακριβως κ μενα απτην αρχη.

----------


## agis68

ναι και μένει κάνει σαν βαπόρι....αλλά ρουφάει turbo!!!!

----------

